# New air wineador making all of my cigars smell like cedar



## bustyraker (Jul 26, 2017)

I got a new air cc100h last week and seasoned it for a few days. It didnt take much for it to hold humidity. I've had my cigars in it for 2 days now and picked one up this morning and it just smells like straight cedar, no cigar smell. Is this normal of a new humidor or should I take my cigars out and let it air out overnight 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Is the cedar smell effecting taste? I’ve also noticed that my cigars without cello within my Wineador have taken on the cedar smell from the drawers and lost some tobacco aroma. That being said after over a year they are all smoking great with no problems with taste. The same can be said for non cello cigars in my cooler and tuppers. Personally I wouldn’t worry unless it’s effecting the profile in a negative way for ya. 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## bustyraker (Jul 26, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Is the cedar smell effecting taste? I've also noticed that my cigars without cello within my Wineador have taken on the cedar smell from the drawers and lost some tobacco aroma. That being said after over a year they are all smoking great with no problems with taste. The same can be said for non cello cigars in my cooler and tuppers. Personally I wouldn't worry unless it's effecting the profile in a negative way for ya.
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


I haven't had time to smoke one yet, it's been raining the past few days. However I'm pretty sure it's just my non cello cigars as well. Just want to make sure I'm not going to ruin them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

bustyraker said:


> I haven't had time to smoke one yet, it's been raining the past few days. However I'm pretty sure it's just my non cello cigars as well. Just want to make sure I'm not going to ruin them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've noticed nothing that would imply ruining of yours/my cigars. Honestly a lot of cigar smokers enjoy the cedar aromas from their humidors. You'll be fine!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Mine was really strong too when I got it. I love the smell of cedar but didn’t want it to overpower my sticks so i let it air out for a day wiped the plastic inside with baking soda and water then rinsed. Seasoned it for another day and it held rh immediately. I put smokes in and now the smell is just that great humidor smell.


----------



## bustyraker (Jul 26, 2017)

Cigar Addict said:


> Mine was really strong too when I got it. I love the smell of cedar but didn't want it to overpower my sticks so i let it air out for a day wiped the plastic inside with baking soda and water then rinsed. Seasoned it for another day and it held rh immediately. I put smokes in and now the smell is just that great humidor smell.


I might put my cigars back into my other humidor for tonight and let it air out for a while. I can't smell my cigars at all and its pretty packed full.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2150 (Feb 28, 2013)

bustyraker said:


> I got a new air cc100h last week and seasoned it for a few days. It didnt take much for it to hold humidity. I've had my cigars in it for 2 days now and picked one up this morning and it just smells like straight cedar, no cigar smell. Is this normal of a new humidor or should I take my cigars out and let it air out overnight
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How are you getting the Newair cc-100 to hold the humidity, been seasoning mine a week with 65% beads and the humidity drains out to the tray at the back under and behind it. I have a Whynter 251 also no drain hole and the only water it gets is in the tray outside upper back. 
I have a Whynter and purchased a NewAir as a 2nd unit. No comparison between the 2 as Whynter did a better job converting it from a wine cooler to a cigar cooler. I get no condensation in the unit using 65 beads, the only water is in the outside back of the unit in the tray from the action of the thermoelectric cooling, there is no drain hole in the Whynter for humidity to escape. Whereas it seems NewAir just took a wine cooler added some cedar and called it a cigar cooler, there is a drain hole on on the floor of the unit towards the back that constantly lets out the humidity from the unit. The instructions say fill the tray with water and when the humidity is 5% over what you want take the tray out where as the Whynter tells you to keep the water tray in there filled with distilled water or beads. Whynter is so much better then the NewAir.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If it's effecting the scent of your cigars so strongly this quickly, and you only gave it a couple of days to season, I would guess the wood has not had sufficient time to properly absorb as much moisture as is intended in the seasoning process. Air it out if you wish, but then give it at least a week (two weeks even better) at a high RH to season before stabilizing to your desired long-term RH, only then filling it with cigars. You can wipe down shelves and drawers with DW to help speed the process, but you still need to give it time properly equalize.


----------

